# Free horses



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Please see my descriptions under the equine page but just suffice to say here, I have a bay-gray arabian stallion and a chestnut morgan mare that I HAVE TO GET RID OF IMMEDIATELY or my husband is going to get rid of them for me.

PLEASE, someone help me.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

I wish you were closer.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

they are gone

:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:

see my post in equine


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

My ex made that threat to me once. I got rid of the animals or else.... Did you notice the "ex" part? Best choice I ever made!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sorry and I feel for you friend, been there


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Well the horses are gone. I thought a couple of people were going to take them and never showed up or even bothered to call to say they were not coming; however, a fabulous lady from a place called Equivive came and got them. She worked wonderfully with the horses. I let her load them so I could see how she handled them, and she was fabulous with them. Anyway, my mare is going to be trained and then she has already found a spot with a therapy ranch. The lady who owns it fell in love with her and wanted her 5 minutes after they got to Equivive, so that's a great thing, plus the therapy lady has a great reputation I have found out with all of the horse rescue groups around here, so that's very pleasing.

My stallion is going to be (probably IS by now) a gelding, and will be trained and the same lady says she may take him as well, depending on how his training goes. So I think I made the right choice. They will have the right food and care and have the best folks around them, so I'm pleased with that.

Didn't turn out all bad, and as for my husband's ultimatum? It actually didn't turn out so bad either. I lost my job, so the horses would have had to go anyway, so all's well that ends well.


----------

